# Regner Catalogue On-line



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

See:

http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/bestellung/gesamtkatalog.php

Click on Onlinekatalog 2009 at the bottom of the page, then thumb through the pages. When you move the cursor over the page it changes to a magnifying glass to enlarge the page.

Regards


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't see their Jahresmodell (annual model) in the catalog. Their newly revised "C-Kuppler" (0-6-0) chassis is a welcome addition. I fried 3 or 4 draincock servos before I added insulation and a heat shield on my Wangerooger. The new chassis includes remote draincocks, reversing, brakes and uncoupling (hook and loop).

I ran the G4/5 (Jahresmodell 2005) and my IVK (Länderbahnversion) at Diamondhead and they seemed to make a fairly good impression. Many people in this country think that Regner only makes their "Easy Line". Their big engines run GREAT!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Henner: Thanks for posting this. regner has some nice looking machines. Not speaking German, ot looks like "bohrung" is bore and "hub" is stroke. It that right??


Thanks again, Bob


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, could you tell me the diameter of the drivers on the C-Kuppler chassis? I am thinking of using a Regner chassis for a 0-6-4 project. 
Thanks, 

Larry


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

The catalog says "Spurkranz 35mm" which translates to wheel flange, but I'll measure mine tonight. It's a real stong runner. 

Bob, you are correct, bore and stroke. I use http://www.dict.cc/ to help with the translations that google messes up.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I only wish you could download the whole catalog as one file.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Henner. It looks like my 2 favorite Regner locomotives may have been dropped - the Stainz and the Chiemseebahn.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

there seams to be a electric loco section at the back but 30mm is that smaller then g guage track ?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 01/23/2009 2:42 PM
I only wish you could download the whole catalog as one file.
Jason

Here you go, all 89 pages in one file, right-click the link and 'Save Target As...' I'll leave it up for a couple of days then take it down (i.e. file size is 10.6MB)

[url]http://gold.mylargescale.com/stevec/Misc-Files/Renger2009Cat.pdf[/b][/url]


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dana on 01/24/2009 1:53 AM
there seams to be a electric loco section at the back but 30mm is that smaller then g guage track ?


Yes it's even a touch smaller than O gauge. G, 1, Fn3 what ever one chooses to call it is 45mm between the rails.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve..I started to download each page, they was going to go into AI and compile to one file...Thanks for beating me to it.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dana on 01/24/2009 1:53 AM
there seams to be a electric loco section at the back but 30mm is that smaller then g guage track ?


This is Regner's unique 'Feldbahn' [field railway, loosely translated] series of trains - as used on temporary tracks in construction projects, or as permanent light railways in tight locations.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

